# No Payslip or P60, how to check if employer is paying my tax?



## Inserteneo (19 Aug 2015)

Hi All,

I have been working in a small start-up company for the past 2.5 years. Upon starting I submitted my PPS number and obtained my relevant tax credits from revenue which were sent to my employer and to my home address. As we are a start-up company we do not have a payroll department and the company director handles payroll and payments etc.

I am paid monthly through my bank but I do not receive any payslips, I have also not received any P60 for 2013 or 2014.

I have asked for payslips and P60's but it is always put on the long finger and at this point there is not much I can do within the company, I think my next port of call would be to report them, but I am afraid of creating a bad environment in work in doing so.

Based on my salary and tax credits I have used the following online tax calculator to calculate my tax, prsi and usc for the past 2.5 years and each of my net payments are in line to the nearest euro.
virtualaccountant.ie/Tools/tax2015.jsp

How can I check how much tax, usc and prsi has actually been paid to revenue and the department of social protection? Also if the amounts have not been paid will I be liable to pay these amounts? I have a work contract which specifies my rate of pay.

Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## Gerry Canning (19 Aug 2015)

Bring your PPs number to your local tax or social welfare office ,tell them your concerns and they will in the first instance advise you.
If the company is (messing) you will find out.

You can then take control and decide on further action. .


----------



## Inserteneo (19 Aug 2015)

Gerry Canning said:


> Bring your PPs number to your local tax or social welfare office ,tell them your concerns and they will in the first instance advise you.
> If the company is (messing) you will find out.
> 
> You can then take control and decide on further action. .



Would at that stage they begin investigating or would that be a separate matter?


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Aug 2015)

You should have a read of this and it will give you details of your employer's duty: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...oyer_s_duty_to_pay_social_insurance_prsi.html

You can use this request and save yourself a visit to Revenue just yet https://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/secure/RequestSIContributionRecord.aspx

You may be able to ring them at:

*PRSI Records*
Department of Social Protection McCarter's Road
Ardaravan
Buncrana
Donegal
Ireland

*Tel:*(01) 471 5898
*Locall:*1890 690 690
*Homepage:* http://www.welfare.ie/


----------



## DB74 (19 Aug 2015)

You can ring Revenue and find out - you just need your PPS number

Dublin - 1890 333 425
East & SE region - 1890 444 425
South-West - 1890 222 425
Border, Midlands, West - 1890 777 425


----------



## thesimpsons (19 Aug 2015)

if your calculations are coming up to the nearest euro to the amounts transferred to  your bank account, it sounds very likely your employer is doing everything properly.  there is however, no harm at all in checking with Revenue to as most employees (even if they have payslips and P60s), never really know if the employer is handing the money over to Revenue, and take it on trust that the correct amounts are forwarded.

You should also ask your employer for your P60s and regular payslips,  and they are legally obliged to give them to you. If you want to apply for a bank loan, mortgage, etc  its the sort of stuff the bank would be looking for anyway.  I'd also recommend you register with PAYE anytime online (if you haven't already done so)  and complete a tax return for the relevant years. Requesting annual Balancing Statements keeps your tax affairs up to date.  

https://www.ros.ie/selfservice/enterRegistrationDetails.faces


----------



## Inserteneo (1 Sep 2015)

I applied to the Department Of Social Protection to find out how much contributions were made in my name. Contributions were submitted in 2012 and 2013 but as of yet there has been no contributions made for 2014 or 2015.

@DB74
If I ring revenue now will that start an investigation into why there hasn't been any tax paid? I am worried about starting an investigation and getting my employer into trouble, once I know for sure it hasn't been paid I planned on taking it to me employers attention and trying to resolve it internally.

@thesimpsons
Every time I ask I am told it will be sorted and it never will. Is there anyone to contact to enforce my payslips and p60?


----------



## Inserteneo (1 Sep 2015)

@Sue Ellen
Thank you for the PRSI contributions link


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Sep 2015)

Hi again,

I have copied this advice from the link that I gave you above for the advice from Citizens Information. 
*
Did you ask Dept. of Social Protection what happens next if your contributions for 2014 and 2015 are not being paid?*



*How to apply*
Your employer deducts your PRSI contribution from your wages. As an employee who pays PRSI contributions, you are entitled by law to inspect the PRSI record kept by your employer about you. You can also get a statement of your record from your employer every three months.

If you believe that your employer has not complied with social insurance regulations you can ask to fill in form IA49 at your local social welfare office or Intreo centre.

Form IA49 is a declaration stating that you believe your former employer did not comply with social insurance regulations. As a result of this declaration, there will be an investigation into your employer's payment of PRSI.

You can also contact the Records Section in the Department of Social Protection to check your PRSI record.


----------

